# Permit for raising Pheasants



## Slugshot1 (Jan 20, 2000)

I picked up a chick order form at the grain elevator this weekend and started talking to my neighbor about ordering some pheasant and using them to train our dogs, releasing, etc. On the order for it states that we must obtain a permit from the DNR. Exactly what is the purpose of the permit? Is it dificult to obtain?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

The permit is not hard to obtain and if you only get 12 or less pheasants a permit is not required. The permit basically gives specifications for the fenced enclosures to keep the birds. Contact the closest District Office, Wildlife Division, for an application and booklet of the rules.


----------

